# John Frieda Hair Glaze: Hair loss in a bottle?



## Harlot (Aug 30, 2006)

Ive been noticing a pattern. When I use the hair glaze more of my hair falls out. Now when I dont my hair is noticably thicker, more volumed and just plain more. But I love the fact that it makes my hair a different shade everytime I use it




I get compliments and jokes that my hair is mood changing, but I dont want thinning hair! Do any of you have this problem?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Harlot,i know a few gilrs have had hair falling out including myself in the past.I am wondering if the hair glaze is actually making your hair look thinner becuase it is smoothed after application which might make it look thinnner as it is tamed and controlled rather than bouncy and full. Perhaps you ould try putting the hair glaze mid length and to the ends.


----------



## Harlot (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I follow the same hair schedule I have for every 3 days which is:

*(I follow the CWC) wash hair with a clarifier and diamettress (so thats 2 washes but both are quick)

*Condition my hair for a few minutes

*Follow with glaze for a few minutes then wash out.

*Leave my hair to air dry alot so it wont be wet when I blowdry it

And thats it. I do this everytime and when I dont use the glaze my hair is more healthier looking and normal. I could actually feel the difference. When i put my hair in a ponytail I actually have more hair to grab then when I do use glaze. im thinking of quiting on this product, but before I do I want to make sure if its just me being paranoid or that there is really something wrong here and Im not the only one. But perhaps I should just use the glaze like you suggested, at the mid-lengths and ends


----------



## Pauline (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok hon, you could try that and see if it helps. Maybe some of the other girls can give you some advice when they come online



I know when i use any products like frizz ease it makes my hair look thinner because it has been smoothed down.Take Care


----------



## beautynista (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry that's happening to you.

Does your hair actually fall out or does it just look thinner?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2006)

Well that stinks! I'm curious as to what beautynista asked you... Is your hair actually falling out, or just seeming to be thinner?


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2006)

wow that sucks, i wanted to try that and now i have to think about it!


----------



## mbseirani (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi there. Well, I used this glaze for a few weeks and what I noticed was seriously flat hair....almost oily! My hair is long and somewhat curly, not terribly thick (just looks that way with curls). The glaze did add shine, but the flat look wasn't worth it. I'm now considering the permenant "clear" hair color...supposedly gives you the shine we're all seeking. Good luck!


----------



## Harlot (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well that stinks! I'm curious as to what beautynista asked you... Is your hair actually falling out, or just seeming to be thinner? Both! Its kinda absurd lol, I actually quit and I love my hair right now! Its full and thick, my Bfriend the other day was like "Where'd you get all that hair?" lol. Hopefully the glaze doesnt affect everyone like it did to me. Sad that I still have a brand new bottle of it too...

And Mbseirani, glad to know Im not the only one



What is this "clear" hair color your talking about? Sounds interesting.


----------

